# New Rod Advice



## kwilson16

I am new to surf fishing and long distance casting. i have a Abu Garcia Blue Yonder 7000 reel and am looking to buy a rod to put it on. I interested in fishing for Bull Drum and Puppy Drum, but I cant always be there when they are running, so I would be fishing for whatever is biting at the time I am there. I have decided to buy a Carolina Cast Pro Rod because of all the great reviews I have read. So far I haven't found any negative comments on any of the fishing forums about these rods. My question is what would be the disadvantage of me buying the 13' 8-12 instead of one of the other lighter rods? I plan on buying other setups later, but for now need a rod for this particular reel. What are your recommendations?


----------



## leadhead

I can't answer your question specifically but I just got the 13 8-12 to match my akios 757 and love it so far for a dedicated 8n bait in not so calm surf.
I'm also thinking about my next set up so I'll watching this thread.

lh


----------



## cooper138

There is no disavantage per say but the real question is what weight do you anticipate using the most? Leadhead looking for another rod? The 4-8 all day by far my favorite rod I've ever owned I can't say enough about it. If the man gave me one rod to use for the rest of my life I would grab that with out a doubt. So versatile would have no problem zipping 4's for mullet pomps and pups then popping on a 8 and slinging for drum.


----------



## Benji

+1 on the 4 to 8 oz 12'8 it is also my favorite. If I could only have one rod for bait fishing that would be my choice paired with a penn squall 15. Nothing against abu's penn's just my preference for sand.


----------



## kwilson16

I am seeing a lot of positive comments on the 12'8. Would their be any difference between it and the 13' 8-12 as far as one being easier to cast or more forgiving casting with the same weight?


----------



## bronzbck1

The 12'8" is a parabolic rod real easy to load. Lots of citation size drum landed on this rod with no problem. Tommy will answer on what kind of blank the 13' is. He is traveling so give him time.


----------



## kwilson16

bronzbck1 said:


> The 12'8" is a parabolic rod real easy to load. Lots of citation size drum landed on this rod with no problem. Tommy will answer on what kind of blank the 13' is. He is traveling so give him time.


Thanks


----------



## Tommy

KW,

The 13' 8-12 is my flagship heaver. it is designed for fishing the heavy surf and for throwing heavy payloads. While light for a heaver (blank weighs < 20 oz) it is made to do battle with big drum and cobia. For a heaver it is easy to load but throws a looooong way while being a bit easier on your back than most other rods in it's class.

The 12'8" 4-8 is a true "light" heaver. It is designed to smoke 6 and a small bait and does so wonderfully. It is lightweight and very easy to load. It is VERY versatile. You can bomb 4oz and sand fleas for pompano, 6oz for puppy drum/bluefish or 8 and a small bait for bigger drum. It is a newer rod but sales are rocking.... 

If you are looking for an "8nbait" rod, go for the 8-12 (or 6-10). If you want something a little more versatile then the 12'8" 4-8 may be the ticket for you. Just please understand the 8 and a small bait is the top end for this rod.

Tommy


----------



## kwilson16

Thanks for the information. Now I am wanting both of them. Think I will start with the 13' 8-12 first. Thanks again will be ordering soon.


----------



## cooper138

You can't go wrong bud, enjoy


----------



## kwilson16

cooper138 said:


> You can't go wrong bud, enjoy


Thanks


----------



## abass105

Tommy, what Akios reel would you suggest for the 12.8 rod. I am thinking of the 757CTM. Any suggestions would be appreicaited.


----------



## bronzbck1

I have 656's on mine


----------



## Tommy

In my opinion the 12'8" 4-8 balances out nicely with a 656. That being said my brother fishes his with a 757 Vittesse and he loves it.

Tommy


----------



## abass105

Thanks for he responses. I already have the 656ctm. I will go with that.


----------

